# internal drainage of perirectal abscess



## pituffs (Jul 7, 2009)

the dr. performed a rigid proctosigmoidoscopy the anal retractors were inserted and the point of maximal fluctuance ws then aspirated with an 18-gauge spinal needle. the overlying mucosa was then incised with electrocautery. the opening was enlarged with finger fracture and the abscess cavity was aspirated with suction. the only code i find is 46040.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jul 7, 2009)

I would look at cpt 46045, as he/she incised the mucosa, which leads me to believe this is a submucosal abscess.

Just a thought,

Jaime, CPC


----------

